# Need advice to bid a McDonalds lot



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

Ok so I am almost brand new at this snow removal thing. Last season I plowed a bunch of residential customers for a rate of $75/hour. (pickup and meyer plow)

I need to estimate snow removal for our local McDonalds. I have 0 experience estimating snow removal prices...

From some searching and reading I found I need to know the trigger depth, whether they need ice melt or not... I don't even know where to get a good deal on calcium, mag, or salt. My local southern states sells 50lb bags of mag or calcium for ~$20 which i think is about double what some of you guys are paying.

Here is a sat image of the property. I'm a bit concerned about where I would go with the snow... If we had a 2 foot storm I just don't know where I could put the snow.


----------



## Gglandscape (Aug 27, 2016)

Snow would go in the corners of the lot. Around me, we would bid that at 120/push. We do about 20 McDonald's in our area.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

What is your location? Have you talked to the manager and see what type or level of service he is looking for.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Gglandscape said:


> Snow would go in the corners of the lot. Around me, we would bid that at 120/push. We do about 20 McDonald's in our area.


I was thinking $125.00. LoL close enough.


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

Gglandscape said:


> Snow would go in the corners of the lot. Around me, we would bid that at 120/push. We do about 20 McDonald's in our area.


Does that include ice melt and sidewalks? 120 for how many inches of snow? Thanks.


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

FredG said:


> What is your location? Have you talked to the manager and see what type or level of service he is looking for.


I tried calling him today although he is out of town on vacation. I wanted to try and get some advice first though to be prepared to speak with him. I got the lead from another McDees employee I mowed for this season.

Location North Central WV


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

unior said:


> I tried calling him today although he is out of town on vacation. I wanted to try and get some advice first though to be prepared to speak with him. I got the lead from another McDees employee I mowed for this season.
> 
> Location North Central WV


You would have to charge extra for sidewalk. You don't know what they want yet tho. Usually they will do the entrances with there own people. The sidewalk in the right of way you will have to find out. Around here if you don't clear right of way the City will call the contractor that won the bid for the city sidewalk and bill you.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Run away, hard pack at these sights is a PITA. Helped a guy with 6 local Wendys on storm, never again. Had to wait for approval from higher ups for salt, just not worth the money IMO. Not to mention with high traffic mean higher risk of slip and fall.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

$120 for no more than 45 minutes of work? 

Pricing sucks aroond here.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> $120 for no more than 45 minutes of work?
> 
> Pricing sucks aroond here.


They pay in Egg Mcmuffins....

That in this area would go for Maybe $60-$70...And the buffoon doing it would think he is making Rock Star money


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

That would bring about $150 including salt and walks around here.


----------

